# Multiple Versions of a Kindled Book on Amazon



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Many times there are multiple versions of a book on Kindle.   For example, "A Christmas Carol" by Dickens has 4 different versions, ranging from $0.99 to $3.95.  Any guidelines for figuring out which to buy?  I guess samples are a good option.

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I think samples are the way to go. I've actually been meaning to buy one of those versions of A Christmas Carol but have been too lazy to look at all the samples yet 

Let me know which version you decide on, if you do.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I noticed the same thing about the Dicken's 'Christmas Carol' and was confused too. I think I ended up sending myself a sample or two but haven't read them yet. I don't understand what the difference would be. 

If you figure out the differences let us know! I'm not sure I've ever read it and would love to read it this Christmas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I noticed the same thing about the Dicken's 'Christmas Carol' and was confused too. I think I ended up sending myself a sample or two but haven't read them yet. I don't understand what the difference would be.
> 
> If you figure out the differences let us know! I'm not sure I've ever read it and would love to read it this Christmas.


The reason you see so many versions of old classic works is that books and other documents that are in the public domain can be re-published by anyone. Although there's no guarantee that the contents of all duplicates are the same, it's likely. Usually the only difference is the formatting.

I suspect that there will be a flood of these when everyone realizes that there's an opportunity to make money selling on Amazon without actually creating anything.

Jeff


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded Christmas Carol from freekindlebooks, but have not read it yet.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I just splurged on this non kindle version:

http://www.amazon.com/Annotated-Christmas-Carol-Prose/dp/0393051587/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226523832&sr=1-4

So much for finding the kindle one! Though now I may end up just downloading one of the free versions from somewhere.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- I notice that there may be different prices for Kindle Editions of the same title with apparent no difference except for publication date.  For instance, Charles Dickens, "A Christmas Carol" has a 2004 Kindle edition and a 2006 Kindle edition with the same cover.  One sells at $1.60 and the other at $3.99.  What would be the difference?  Am I missiung something here?

ZU


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps they were released by different publishers? Publishers can charge whatever they like.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I've noticed this too. Maybe download samples of both and compare?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, when things are in the public domain, anyone can re-publish it. So that's why you might see multiple editions, too.

There was another thread on this topic. I am going to see if I can find it and merge these two together.

EDIT: Okay, I found it, so this thread will be moving to the book corner.

Leslie


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Agreed on trying the samples first but even before that look for a free version.  Try mobileread.com for one.  I'd bet most of their free versions are at least as good if not better than the cheapie no name ones on Amazon.  There are some versions put out by the name publisers, e.g. Penguin, which do offer more than just the standard text, if that kind of thing interests you.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I ran into the same problem when looking at Alice in Wonderland, I solved the problem by getting at www.feedbooks.com for free and having it sent to my Kindle for $.10


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I ran into the same problem when looking at Alice in Wonderland, I solved the problem by getting at www.feedbooks.com for free and having it sent to my Kindle for $.10


Pretty much what I was going to say! Find the free version elsewhere, fix it up a little with MobiPublisher, and USB transfer


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

For example, F. Scott Fitgerald's "This Side of Paradise" is listed in the Kindle store many times with price differences of .99, 3.99 (and possibly more, I didn't click on each one.  Why so many versions?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindlek said:


> For example, F. Scott Fitgerald's "This Side of Paradise" is listed in the Kindle store many times with price differences of .99, 3.99 (and possibly more, I didn't click on each one. Why so many versions?


Because when things are in the public domain, anyone can publish them. Your best bet is to download samples and compare. Some have lousy formatting, others have footnotes and annotations. You'll be able to see which version is right for you.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kindlek, check out the Book Lovers' Links thread for places that you can get such books for free.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

marianner said:


> Kindlek, check out the Book Lovers' Links thread for places that you can get such books for free.


I'm aware of them. Was just curious about the multiple price thing, tks.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

marianner said:


> Kindlek, check out the Book Lovers' Links thread for places that you can get such books for free.


Not included in the Book Lovers' Links for some reason, is Mobileread.com and I'd like to put in a plug for Harry T's versions of all of Dickens books on that site, including, In Christmas Books, A Christmas Carol. All of the books have been formatted with care, including original illustrations for many of them. For Dickens lovers, also there relatively recently, is Forster's biography, which is newly available from Gutenberg. Absolutely recommended.

Jim


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

strether said:


> Not included in the Book Lovers' Links for some reason, is Mobileread.com and I'd like to put in a plug for Harry T's versions of all of Dickens books on that site, including, In Christmas Books, A Christmas Carol. All of the books have been formatted with care, including original illustrations for many of them. For Dickens lovers, also there relatively recently, is Forster's biography, which is newly available from Gutenberg. Absolutely recommended.
> 
> Jim


Agreed. Harry does a very good job of formatting the books on Mobileread.com. It's generally my first stop on the freebies trail. I'm surprised also that it's not in the Book Lover's Links section.

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Agreed. Harry does a very good job of formatting the books on Mobileread.com. It's generally my first stop on the freebies trail. I'm surprised also that it's not in the Book Lover's Links section.
> 
> Mike


Send a PM to Betsy with the info. I'm sure she'll add it.

L


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Send a PM to Betsy with the info. I'm sure she'll add it.
> 
> L


I did, a month ago, but nothing happened. Press of business, I guess. 

Jim


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the mobileread link, I just got some Dickens for when I get my Kindle.


----------

